# whats this raddeling sound in my canon xt



## jimaroo (May 22, 2006)

i just got a canon eos rebel xt i love it, its a lot of fun, but it makes a raddeling sound when i move the camera upside down, or side to side. i can't figure out where it is coming from. it sound like it might be coming from the flash, but that works just fine.

my question is should the camera make that sound or should i return this and get a new one it wasn't dropped or anything sooo, i don't know. maybe if you have this camera( or any other digital slr with a built in flash) you could turn yours upside down and see if it makes the same sound.


thanks.:thumbup:​


----------



## darich (May 22, 2006)

It definitely shouldn't leave the factory like that.
If something is rattling around inside then it's either broken off or worked its way loose.
You could leave it and hope whatever is rattling eventually falls out or sticks to something but more likely with the electronics you'll findthat someday, you'll lose a feature - the flash will stop working or it won't switch on etc.

You could try popping the flash up and giving it a shake to see if something falls out. But i think regardless of what you find if you do try that, I'd be back to the shop with it and looking for a replacement.


----------



## DepthAfield (May 22, 2006)

The rattling sound is coming from a tiny microfiche canister inside the camera  On the microfiche is a note that says:  You should have bought Nikon.

Just kidding.

A rattle from inside your camera is not a good sign.  Take it back to the retailer and insist they repair/replace it.


----------



## KenCo (May 22, 2006)

Did your purchase come with the kit lens? If so it is probably just that....it is noted that it's a loose fit, try another lens just to rule that out.


----------



## darich (May 22, 2006)

KenCo said:
			
		

> Did your purchase come with the kit lens? If so it is probably just that....it is noted that it's a loose fit, try another lens just to rule that out.



Lens should never be loose enough to rattle. Rattling means movemnent and movement in a lens is never a good thing. If it is the lens or the mount it's still a return to shop job i reckon.


----------



## spiky_simon (May 22, 2006)

Don't listen to everyone else - the rattling noise is perfectly normal, it comes from the little metal arms in the popup flash. Mine does it too.  If you do a search for "350D rattle" you'll find it's pretty common 

(edit: actually, if you look in the manual on p105, it looks like the sound is actually coming from the orientation sensor that tells the camera whether you are using portrait or landscape mode.)


----------



## KenCo (May 22, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> Lens should never be loose enough to rattle.


You are right, I've just checked mine and it's not loose enough to rattle.....but  there is play. I have asked this before on a number of forums, when first purchasing the camera and , everyone who replied, reported the same thing. Yet none of my other lens do? However I do think Spiky-Simon is correct, I have done his search and there is a lot of info on this. Something I wasn't aware of but ya learn something new everday!


----------



## omeletteman (May 22, 2006)

Mine does it too, so I wouldnt be too worried about it.


----------



## jimaroo (May 22, 2006)

it doesn't raddle when the lens is on,
thanks for the advice


----------



## Philip Weir (May 22, 2006)

"RADDLING" Now there's a new word for my vocabulary. You can purchase an anti-raddling kit which fills every crevice of the camera with thick gook. It makes the camera useless, but stops the "raddle" [only kidding]
Philip.


----------

